# Cherry and Green shrimp



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

can i keep them in the same tank? and will they breed with each other?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*yes*

Yes, they will not interbreed. 
Cherries are quite hardy, so keep water parameters that are good for green shrimps and they both will be fine.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Also what kind of food do you guys feed you shrimps?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

- Algae due to prolonged periods of lighting. 
- Hikari shrimp cuisine.
- Regular ol' spiraluna discs
- Algae pellets w calcium that I got from John (Sugarglidder).
- The very occasional blanched cucumber/zucchini.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jsu said:


> Also what kind of food do you guys feed you shrimps?


I don't feed my shrimps during last 2-3 weeks  They pick up some food lost by platies fry and eat biofilm and algae on rocks and plants.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*types of green shrimps*

BTW, based on this article there are two types of green shrimps.
Do you know which of them you are going to keep?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> BTW, based on this article there are two types of green shrimps.
> Do you know which of them you are going to keep?


I have no idea. But they dont look like the dark green shrimp. I got them (2) from a LFS in a tank mixed with cherrys. After i out them in the tank, last week, them seen to disapeared into the bushes.

Thank you all your for the tips. My tank is only 3 weeks old and theres lots of dead leaves and algea on rocks. I shouldnt feed them until they get the job done (eating all the algea and dead stuff).


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The only way to find this out is check their eggs 

Check ammonia, nitrate and nitrite just in case. 3 weeks old tank is not a manure tank. 

I would not rely on shrimps with editing rotten leaves, unless there hundreds of them  If there are some ammonia or nitrate, remove from the tank everything that can rot.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

ammonia is slightly high but everything is fine. I got about 50 of them in there and they have been in there for about a week and no casualty. I also had 10 chilli rasboras and 3 oto cats in the tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's quite a lot of fishes/creatures there. How big is your tank?

It's better to remove everything that can pollute aquarium and clear the gravel. All rotten stuff turns into ammonia. You don't need more ammonia 
Small (10-15%) water change will help as well.

Chilli rasboras are cute small fishes. I just got a bunch yesterday


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's quite a lot of fishes/creatures there. How big is your tank?
> 
> It's better to remove everything that can pollute aquarium and clear the gravel. All rotten stuff turns into ammonia. You don't need more ammonia
> Small (10-15%) water change will help as well.
> ...


Its a 10 gal... its a heavily planted tanks with lots of hiding spots for the shrimps and chilli. i do 20% WC everyother day to eliminate the ammonia since its hard to remove the dead grass without pulling everything out.

My chillies are pigs they eat so much and are so quick only during feeding time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks good for now.
You might find your green shrimps during some maintenance


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I got 4 Yamato shrimps from Franks Aquarium yesterday. Can anyone give me more info on them. They are the same size as amono with red dots on the body.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jsu said:


> I got 4 Yamato shrimps from Franks Aquarium yesterday. Can anyone give me more info on them. They are the same size as amono with red dots on the body.


It's just *amano shrimps* 
Also I was interested in that red dots on their bodies and got three shrimps of them. In my home aquarium I notices that those red dots are reddish a little and not very different from dots on my others amano shrimps.
I think that his shrimps just a different breed. And Frank's light made color of the dots more red 

My amano shrimps are very hardy and active. The only problem that they jump and crow our of the tank sometimes. Be prepare to this.


----------

